# pics of me



## Elin (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi there. I´m new here. 
Just uppload o sample of me. 
Hope you enjoj


----------



## Dark_Hart (Oct 17, 2006)

woow stunning  :smitten: 

thanks for sharing  

and welcome to Dimensions Forums


----------



## Elin (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks 
the peoples here seems to be nice:kiss2:


----------



## Dark_Hart (Oct 17, 2006)

I am sure you will enjoy your time here..

the people here are awesome :happy:


----------



## Checksum Panic (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome to the boards! People here are all pretty relaxed so enjoy yourself!

Take care!


----------



## Regular Bill (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for sharing those gorgeous photos of yourself. I'm sure you will fit in just fine here.


Bill


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 17, 2006)

you have huge boobies.


----------



## bigwideland (Oct 18, 2006)

I am a fan of large breasts, yours are extremely round and full, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mango (Oct 18, 2006)

*G'day Elin.  

Do ya have a cute face to match your cute boobies??

 *


----------



## biackrlng (Oct 18, 2006)

WEll Hello there Elin

:smitten: :wubu: 

:


Elin said:


> Hi there. I´m new here.
> Just uppload o sample of me.
> Hope you enjoj


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 18, 2006)

Best... entrance... ever! Welcome aboard.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 18, 2006)

OH, are u looking to gain weight?


----------



## hugscurves (Oct 18, 2006)

The first thing that crossed my mind when I looked at this post was, "Why objectify." 

You are indeed a very beautiful woman, but certainly there is more to you than an astounding . . . .

Well, you know where I am going with this.


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 18, 2006)

aww. *looks at her own pathetically small breats*

boys suck.


----------



## Mini (Oct 18, 2006)

Those are bigger than my head. Now I'm gonna have a small-head complex.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 19, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> boys suck.



Yes, but not on pathetically small breasts.


----------



## biggalsr4me (Oct 19, 2006)

You look great...thx for posting.


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 19, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Yes, but not on pathetically small breasts.




awww!!! *cries*

is a B cup pathetically small?


----------



## Mini (Oct 19, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> awww!!! *cries*
> 
> is a B cup pathetically small?



I've seen smaller, if that helps.


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## mango (Oct 19, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


>




*Only 1865???

Breasts have been around alot longer than that!

*


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 19, 2006)

mango said:


> *Only 1865???
> 
> Breasts have been around alot longer than that!
> 
> *


Yeh! I would have thought I would be the dawn of man!


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 19, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


>


ok that is funny


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 19, 2006)

mango said:


> *Only 1865???
> 
> Breasts have been around alot longer than that!
> 
> *



That's the year they were documented as breasts...

The cavemen would call them ooogie-woogies.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Oct 19, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> That's the year they were documented as breasts...
> 
> The cavemen would call them ooogie-woogies.


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 19, 2006)

Mini said:


> I've seen smaller, if that helps.




it does, thanks.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 19, 2006)

Elin said:


> Hi there. I´m new here.
> Just uppload o sample of me.
> Hope you enjoj




Impressive boobs!  


Dennis


----------



## Elin (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks for all the possitive things that all of you are writing.
:kiss2:


----------



## elle camino (Oct 19, 2006)

HELLO MSGBOARD NICE TO BE MAKING OF YOUR AQUAINTANCE. PLEASE TO BE LOOKING AT MY RACK NOW THX. 
SINCERELY,
-CLASSY LADY:kiss2:


----------



## Elin (Oct 19, 2006)

i´m pretty satisfied whith how i´m loking right now but i love candy and i have gaind a little this year.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 19, 2006)

As long as you're enjoying it, don't let anything get in your way


----------



## mossystate (Oct 19, 2006)

elle camino said:


> HELLO MSGBOARD NICE TO BE MAKING OF YOUR AQUAINTANCE. PLEASE TO BE LOOKING AT MY RACK NOW THX.
> SINCERELY,
> -CLASSY LADY:kiss2:




If I had had candy in my mouth, it would have gone..SPLAT..all over my monitor!


----------



## SoftBellyLover (Oct 21, 2006)

Great Pic! Quite hot! And remember Candy does a belly good! Thanks for sharing your beautiful bod with us.


----------



## Elin (Oct 22, 2006)

thank you!


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 22, 2006)

i'm too lazy to type a response, please accept this dog instead 

View attachment I'd_hit_it_dog.jpg


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Oct 22, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> aww. *looks at her own pathetically small breats*
> 
> boys suck.


 I may've said before that GWARrior may have the prettiest face in our subculture! Gaining weight is not that difficult if ya want bigger 'breats'. The Face Fetish trumps all other fetishes.:bow:


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 22, 2006)

Elin, please show us your face along with your abundant bosom.


----------



## Mini (Oct 22, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Elin, please show us your face along with your abundant bosom.



And who says chivalry is dead?


----------



## Tzetrik (Oct 23, 2006)

Denmark eh? 
JEG lige jeres stor bryster! Du har en nok s&#229; cute legeme

Internets f**king cool.


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 23, 2006)

Ned Sonntag said:


> I may've said before that GWARrior may have the prettiest face in our subculture! Gaining weight is not that difficult if ya want bigger 'breats'. The Face Fetish trumps all other fetishes.:bow:




oh god. *blush* :batting:


----------



## cactopus (Oct 26, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> aww. *looks at her own pathetically small breats*
> 
> boys suck.



Not all boys want large breasts.

and replying to your later post... no B's are just right... A's are OK too... I think maybe less than A may be close to what you implied... but a lot can make up for that too.


----------



## cactopus (Oct 26, 2006)

Ned Sonntag said:


> I may've said before that GWARrior may have the prettiest face in our subculture! Gaining weight is not that difficult if ya want bigger 'breats'. The Face Fetish trumps all other fetishes.:bow:



I'll have to back up your first comment.

The picture in her profile reminds me of Nicki Clyne (Cally on Battlestar Galactica) only prettier.






http://www.nickiclyne.com/


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Oct 26, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> aww. *looks at her own pathetically small breats*
> 
> boys suck.


Only if you ask us to, and tell us where. ^^


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 26, 2006)

cactopus said:


> Not all boys want large breasts.



Yeah, pretty much only the heterosexual ones. 

I'm kidding! I'm kidding!


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 26, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> oh god. *blush* :batting:



Dude, they totally want in your pants. Fer sure.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Oct 26, 2006)

Meh. Breasts hold for me no allure. It's all about the belly or general pudgyness.


----------



## braindeadhead (Oct 26, 2006)

Why can't I see anything?


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 26, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Dude, they totally want in your pants. Fer sure.




ah! i noticed! hehe not that I mind.. I AM newly single...


----------



## Mini (Oct 26, 2006)

braindeadhead said:


> Why can't I see anything?



It's cute that this angers you.


----------



## cactopus (Oct 27, 2006)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Meh. Breasts hold for me no allure. It's all about the belly or general pudgyness.



And legs... don't forget legs...


----------

